# derealzation 90s dance party.



## murderroutine (Oct 22, 2005)

No, justt kidding.

I'm new. Obviously. New to forums as well. 
"my" derealization started after using drugs, went away after a week..that happened about two times then I went in for a major surgery, woke up, thought it was just the drugs but it never went away..this happened when I was eighteen, I'm now twenty one. I remember though, that the derealization went away for a couple of days but I focused on it so much and thought it was too good to be true..it came back. Haven't been able to shake it since. 
I hope to meet some cool people. We can start a derealization commune in the woods. It'll be great. But not really..

I crack jokes because it's more fun than wallowing in my sarrows, ya know?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Getting DP after drugs is pretty common, you'll find loads of stories here similar to yours. And cracking jokes and keeping good humour is actually more important to getting through this than you'd expect. It's the best attitude to have.


----------



## murderroutine (Oct 22, 2005)

hahahahah i cant believe i said this.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Everybody Dance now ...
Everybody Dance now ...
Give me the music
Give me the music
Everybody Dance now ...
Everybody Dance now ...
Yeah ... Yeah ... Yeah
Everybody Dance now ...
Yeah ... Yeah ... Yeah
Everybody Dance now ...
[rap by Freedom Williams]
Here is the doe, back with the bass
The jam is live in effect and I don't waste time
Or the mike if it don't rhyme
Jump to the rhythm jump jump to the rhythm jump
And I'm here to provide
Peace and lyrics to make your shake your pants
Take a chance, come on and dance
Guys grab a girl, don't wait, make a whirl
It's your world and I'm just a swirl
Trying to get a nut to move your butt
To the dance floor, so yo what's up
Hands in the air, Come on say yeah,
everybody over here everybody over there
the crowd is live and I feel this groove
Party people in the house
Move ... (Let your mind)
Move ... (Put me online)
(Chorus)
Come on let's sweat, baby
Let the music take control
Let the rhythm move you
Sweat, sweat
Let the music take control
Let the rhythm move you
Everybody dance now ...
Da da da da
da da da da
da da da da, da da da
da da da da, da da da
la da da da
la da da da
dum da dum da dum
everybody dance now
[rap by freedom williams]
Pause take a breath go for yours
On my command now hit the dance floors
I'm gonna make you sweat till you bleed
Is that ... enough, indeed
I pay the price, control the dice
I'm more precise, to a point I'm nice
The music takes control, your heart and soul
Oh, your body is free and a whole
Dance till you can't dance
Till you can't dance no more
Get on the floor and get warm
Then come back and upside down
Easy now, let me see ya
Move ... (Let your mind)
Move ... (Put me online)
The music is my life ...
everybody dance now ...
everybody dance now ...
everybody dance now ...
everybody ...
(Repeat Chorus)


----------



## moonparachutes (Feb 15, 2006)

I would definatly be down for a commune in the woods! 
I bet it would feel really good to be around only people who felt as weird as I did, plus it would be a lot of fucking fun. 
Sucks that it'll never happen...


----------



## diamondroad (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome and hope you find some answers here and some happiness.

Would we have free chili at this home in the woods ??

Kevin


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

hey, cool idea with the commune  Pity, it's never gonna happen...I mean it would be great surrounded by people who totally understand what you're feeling. I think it's a part of the whole problem being misunderstood by your closest friends and family....


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't want to live in the woods with a bunch of people who get lost and freak out. I went through that in Vietnam. I had DP for years. Head trauma can cause it or drugs. I had both. I am not talking down to you or making fun because I suffered like a dog from my PTSD and DP. Paxil is a good drug for this problem because after a while you just won't worry about it anymore. Stay away from the dope and alcohol. It won't help the DP at all. You want to experience isolation, angst, and having your world torn away from you go to a combat zone and they try and get back in the groove when you get home. You are not alone. DP and derealization are real and can be treated. It is an altered state of consciousness but not a really good one.


----------

